# Stanley H39B User Manual



## rhoneb (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello, my name is Richard and I am new to this forum.

I have an old Stanley H39B router which belonged to my dad. Does anyone know where I can find a user manual for this?

Thanks


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome Richard!


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Richard,
I think I have the manual you are looking for. I am out of town right now but I will check and get back to you on Monday.


----------



## rkdwyer (Nov 20, 2011)

*Looking for manual too*



rhoneb said:


> Hello, my name is Richard and I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have an old Stanley H39B router which belonged to my dad. Does anyone know where I can find a user manual for this?
> 
> Thanks


Richard,

I am looking for a manual too for a STanley router. different model (.02 #91260) and Base (model .03 #82902) did you get any reply to your search ?

Kevin


----------



## rhoneb (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I did get one reply, but it turned out to be a dead end.


----------

